
Stephen Sinofsky: the Windows 7 team isn't too big - timr
http://blogs.msdn.com/e7/archive/2008/08/18/windows_5F00_7_5F00_team.aspx
======
gruseom
Does anybody know how the size of the Windows team compares to the size of the
OS X team?

